# Help With Directv Dvr R10



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hello

I just got a new Directv R10 Dvr and am encountering some problems.

1. screen freezes
2. will not power up

I rebooted the machine twice and seems to work fine.I am currently doing the full reset on the DVR. Anyone out there have any ideas or suggestions or same problems I am having. Or is this thing just a piece of crap?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

SPECIES11703 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got a new Directv R10 Dvr and am encountering some problems.
> 
> ...


Where did you get it that you think it is a piece of crap? If you got it from Directv or an authorized dealer it is under a warranty.


----------



## Skip Towne (Dec 20, 2003)

We've had nothing but trouble from them. One guy I know went through 3 of them in just over a year.


----------



## bgh1953 (Feb 18, 2006)

SPECIES11703 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got a new Directv R10 Dvr and am encountering some problems.
> 
> ...


it sound like you need to get it replace 
if you got it from direct tv can them up and let them replace it:listenup:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

SPECIES11703 said:


> I just got a new Directv R10
> 
> 
> > Just curious as to what provider you actually have ? After checking your posting history, your posting in the DirecTV section like you have DirecTV, posting in the Dish Network section saying you have Dish.
> ...


----------

